# Huge Trout



## egretbaits (Dec 19, 2012)

Capt Chris Newsome (Chesapeake Bay) sent this to me. Davis Wrinkle with a 9lb plus on a Egret Bayou Chub, chicken on a chain. Goes to show you that small lures do catch giant Trout. This big girl was released and swam right away. Thanks Chris & Dave! http://www.egretbaits.com


----------

